

How Tower Bridge Changed My Relationship With Twitter - ChrisArchitect
http://www.andybudd.com/archives/2011/06/how_tower_bridge_changed_my_relationshi/

======
ChrisArchitect
seem it wasn't handled the best way by Twitter, but really, the whole
brand/identity holders thing is a long standing valid thing on the
internet..(re: domains etc)...so I dunno, shouldn't be that much of a
surprise?

Word of the day has to be: Spime <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spime>

~~~
protomyth
the company is Tower Bridge Exhibitions and doesn't have a trademark on "Tower
Bridge", kicking people off to give a company a shorter handle is wrong.

